# 2500HD too low?



## Henry (Jan 1, 2000)

I test drove one today and the plow frame hit going in and out of the dealers lot. Why is this truck so low? Are they all like that even with the plow prep package?


----------



## stanza (Sep 28, 2003)

i have one with timbrens in the front and the bars cranked all
the way up. She still hits, but she goes!!


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stanza _
> *i have one with timbrens in the front and the bars cranked all
> the way up. She still hits, but she goes!! *


Yea my 2001 hit all the time till I raised my plow in the frame,know only once in a while.

Regards Mike


----------



## ih82plow (Dec 23, 2003)

What kind of a plow? 

I have a western ulta mount 7.5 pro plow on a 2500 hd.With out my plow the front was low.when the plow went on I could not even pull into my ultra mount to connect the plow.

I brought my truck to an alignment shop and he cranked up the tortion bars and leveled the truck out.I then was able to pull in and out of the ultramount no problem.

I have also installed a set of timbrens


----------



## ih82plow (Dec 23, 2003)

I was also told by the alighnment guy that gm sets them lower then the should be because of some fedral law of the height of the bumpers metal portion of it For the saftey of a rear impact with other cars


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ih82plow _
> *What kind of a plow?
> 
> I have a western ulta mount 7.5 pro plow on a 2500 hd.With out my plow the front was low.when the plow went on I could not even pull into my ultra mount to connect the plow.
> ...


I have a Curtis Pro 3000 on the plow frame there are three sets of holes,when I first got the truck in Dec everytime I pulled into a lot I would hit the bottom of the plow frame.
I got looking at the plow frame and saw the three sets of hole,made a call and asked about moving the mount into the middle set of holes. Works great now every once in awhile I will bottom out.

Mike


----------



## Henry (Jan 1, 2000)

This truck had an 8' ultramount. Kind of discouraging. Does the 3500 have independant suspensin too?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Henry _
> *This truck had an 8' ultramount. Kind of discouraging. Does the 3500 have independant suspensin too? *


Henry.I'm sure the 3500 has the independant suspensin also they are built on the same assy line.I will tell you this that 2500 HD ofmine will push some snow. It has lots of power and rides like a car.

Mike


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

All new GM 2500-3500 same front end are set low on the suspension from the factory to provide you with a nice car like ride and for bumper height as stated. With all equipment, after you get it modifications are needed for it to do the job you require. My 97 - 3500, carries a Blizzard 810- 950 lbs. and has torsion bars turned up 5 turns and carry 600 lbs. ballast in the bed to level truck and bring front end up. Also do same to 04's for customers. Do these mods first before setting push beam height. Hope this helps.


----------



## Henry (Jan 1, 2000)

Bolts,

What does it cost to have these things done to a truck so you can plow without wearing away your plow frame? Also, would cranking the torsion bars affect the camber or whatever it's called?


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Cost is very little if you do it yourself. Look under truck and you will see two rods one on each side running back to a cross member on the frame. There you will see a bolt head for each torsion bar. Turn clockwise to raise truck. Do not exceed 5 turns without checking alignment. Then put weight in the bed, rear or the wheel wells equal to plow weight. 

PS: The torsion bars are easier to adjust if you jack up the front and take the load off.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bolts Indus. _
> *Cost is very little if you do it yourself. Look under truck and you will see two rods one on each side running back to a cross member on the frame. There you will see a bolt head for each torsion bar. Turn clockwise to raise truck. Do not exceed 5 turns without checking alignment. Then put weight in the bed, rear or the wheel wells equal to plow weight.
> 
> PS: The torsion bars are easier to adjust if you jack up the front and take the load off. *


Bolts is right. The higher you crank the torsion bars, the more chance of screwing up your alignment you will have. Plus it will ride like a tank.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

truck in sig with 900# or so of balast and it handles a plow great.

Dont crank the torsion bars more than will give you 1.5" or so of lift in the front end. If you leave your plow on all the time you can crank were you get that kinda lift with the plow rasied. Then lower it to no more than 1.5" raised over stock for the summer when the plow is off. If you dont cary a plow all the time then just make sure it dosnt raise itself more than 1.5 with the plow off.

Also I ditched my factory 245 tires imediatly for some better and bigger tires. Rasied me a bit and the tires are better and it looks better. 

You could buy a SRW 3500 and that will give you bigger tires from the factory and a bit higher GVRW but everything else is the same(except an extra spring in on the rear end) A srw3500 and a drw3500 and a 2500hd have the same stuff in the front. 

Motor will also make a difference. The diesel ways quite a bit more. Did I mention I have the duramax/allison combo with a reg cab 2500hd and it handles my 9'6" v blade wonderfully.  The front end drops a bit over an inch with the blade rasiedis all.

I raised my trucks t bars 3/4 of an inch when I first bought the truck just to level it a bit and havent touched the bars for the plow. I also have not had an alingment and see no wierd wear. Any higher than that and I would get it checked and I will get an alignment it I start to notice anything. She rides just like before though. 

You can also put some timbrens up front. They are a bit over 100$ and a very easy install.

and sometimes GM screw up with the adjustment. Sometimes the left or right will sit higher or lower or it will just flat out sit lower than its supposed to. You could ask what the proper spec is and make sure its right.


----------



## bert (Oct 23, 2002)

I got an 03 2500hd it does not snowplow prep I got a 8 foot boss I put the green keys on and tinbrens never scraped any thing with the plow frame when I raise the plow the truck only drops an inch at the mostpayup


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bert _
> *I got an 03 2500hd it does not snowplow prep I got a 8 foot boss I put the green keys on and tinbrens never scraped any thing with the plow frame when I raise the plow the truck only drops an inch at the mostpayup *


Bert what is a green key,never heard of that.

Mike


----------



## badranman (Dec 22, 2003)

I have a 2003 2500HD with Duramax and 7.6 Boss. I cranked the torsion bars 4 turns and did like Ratlover and put on 265's. Love the ride now.


----------



## bert (Oct 23, 2002)

its the key that adjust your torsion bars the green one is off set a little more than the stock one put it on and it raises your front end do a search on green keys you will see a lot of threads


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks Bert first time I heard that. 

Mike


----------



## rewoodworking (Dec 19, 2003)

i turned up my tortion bars 4 turs and it leveled it out and i dont hit at all


----------

